# Good rig trip



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

2 YFT, 20 Blackfin, 3 Hoos. All caught at Ocean America between 2:30 a.m. and 8:00 a.m. Sunday. Thanks to crew and fellow forum members Andy Y and Rusty (Bill Money), and Destin Wfor all their help. My 10 year old got to catch one of the wahoo. Weatherand seas wereideal.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

man thats a great trip.. what where they eating?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I was with Jeff while we were working the same rig. The hoos were thick on that thing. That was a fine looking boat you have there. Congrats on a great trip.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice catch there. congrats:clap i guess we left to early, should have stayed the night.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice catch of Wahoo and YF's. Like Cliff said above we should of stayed the night. We left that rig around 1:30 pm for the steps. Gene


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Corpsman (11/30/2009)*I was with Jeff while we were working the same rig. The hoos were thick on that thing. That was a fine looking boat you have there. Congrats on a great trip.


just curious, what kind of boat does he have?


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Corpsman. Skiffy, I have a Pursuit that I bought 11 months ago. I have been fortunate enough to catch a blue, 2 whites ,a sail, wahoo and tuna this year in relatively limited fishing. Either the boat raises fish or I am real lucky. I have never been that lucky so I think it is the boat! The best part of owning the boat is that my 10 year old son has been on board for every catch and in fact caught the blue and a wahoo.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catch and report. Glad ya'll got out since the future forecast isn't pretty.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Great trip and it was nice seeing you guys out there. Andy is a great tuna angler and I was not surprised to see you guys fighting that fish when we arrived. Here a picture of yourgreat boat.


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the great picture. Andy knows a lot more about tuna fishing than I do and was a great help. I will say that the lure that caught almost every fish was one that Bryan Bennett who used to work at Sams and J&M put me onto. I was the unfortunate one who caught the YFT b/c I was actually tighening the reel seat screw on the 30W when the fish hit. I had the rod under my arm with a screwdriver in one hand and a wrench in the other. It took me over an hour to land it b/c the fish was foul hooked behind the gills. I think I will only pull my 50's in the future when targeting YFT. We were being lazy and pulling one 30W in place of a 50 that we had rigged up for chunking.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

Chris had a great time have the tuna smoked and vacume sealed when you want some... here's your tuna pic


----------

